# 7 free books



## c4th (30 Aug 2007)

Gents,

I am thinning out the library.  Here are seven books I will deliver to anywhere on the Edmonton Garrison:

Scharzkopf:  It Doesn't Take A Hero 
Taylor/Nolan:  Tarnished Brass
McNab: Bravo Two Zero
Worthington: Scapegoat
Robert Mason: Chickenhawk - Back in the World
Patrick O'Brian:  Post Captain
Patrick O'Brian:  H.M.S. Surprise


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2007)

I am not in Edmonton, but there are a couple of books on your list that I would be interested in.  If you have no takers, please let me know and I would be willing to pay for postage.


----------



## c4th (30 Aug 2007)

You bet.   If no one else in Ed wants them by tomorrow they're yours.  PM your address.


----------



## Fusilier (31 Aug 2007)

Any chance any books are left??


----------



## c4th (31 Aug 2007)

As of now, all of them.


----------



## Fusilier (31 Aug 2007)

What about airmich?  Is he still interested?  If not I am but I'm having problems getting the personal mail to work - can get the subject line and that's it.  I am in Grn Edm!


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2007)

Fusilier said:
			
		

> What about airmich?  Is he still interested?  If not I am but I'm having problems getting the personal mail to work - can get the subject line and that's it.  I am in Grn Edm!



Yes, I (SHE!  lol) is still interested.  But first dibs to the ones located in Edmonton, so go ahead.  I'll pick through what is left.  BTW, are you trying to send a PM from work?  They no longer work from a DIN computer.


----------



## Fusilier (31 Aug 2007)

Airmich - sorry, us "shes" seem to be few around here!


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Aug 2007)

Yo Marty,

Hook me up.

I'll pay postage.

dileas

tess


----------



## c4th (31 Aug 2007)

The following are are taken by Fusilier:

Scharzkopf:  It Doesn't Take A Hero 
Worthington: Scapegoat
Robert Mason: Chickenhawk - Back in the World

Still available:

Taylor/Nolan:  Tarnished Brass (_Not that I am opposed to having a good Taylor/Nolan book burning party, but just in case anyone didn't know why we were bitter in the 90's_)
McNab: Bravo Two Zero
Patrick O'Brian:  Post Captain
Patrick O'Brian:  H.M.S. Surprise


----------



## c4th (1 Sep 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Yo Marty,
> 
> Hook me up.
> 
> ...



Hardly worth it for you Tess.  All would be free at Toronto Public Library, along with probably every other book currently in print. 

I'll let you know what is left in a couple of days just in case you are still interested, though if you are truly interested in Naval Napoleonic Historical fiction I would mail the O'Brian's.   I will be thinning out the library some more this weekend or again in November.

DILEAS is still available my UN friend.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Sep 2007)

Trust No One said:
			
		

> DILEAS is still available my UN friend.



I hear you brother,

Can you give me a poor boy price on that?

dileas

tess


----------



## TCBF (1 Sep 2007)

Any books you are looking for to replace the ones you are giving away? 

I may have one or two books myself here on Arras Avenue.

 ;D


----------



## c4th (1 Sep 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Any books you are looking for to replace the ones you are giving away?



Not really, but PM or post them and I will let you know.  I may have a bit of time over the next 60 days.


----------



## c4th (1 Sep 2007)

The O'Brian's are gone.  Cheers.


----------

